# Unemployment benefit



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi. 
My workplace has closed down for a few months and I have been told I can claim unemployment benefit.
I have been on a contract for 5 years and have been on a indefinido contract since February. 
I know which office I need to go to. My Spanish isn't that fantastic but I can get by if I know what I'm asking for. I know I need to make an appointment online but not sure what for. 
Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I believe what you want is called a _prestación por desempleo_. This might help? It has an online appointment service (can't guarantee it will work though!)

https://sede.sepe.gob.es/contenidosSede/generico.do?pagina=/sede_virtual/sv00A.html


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

& make sure you apply within 14 days .


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> & make sure you apply within 14 days .


Thats working days (correct Gus ?)
My local INSS office has one of those phone shops nearby where you can call abroad/fax etc & they are well used to booking appointments for people online for less that aEuro.


----------



## VPN (Nov 9, 2012)

I went online to book the appointment and the earliest available appointment is 28th November at which point my 14 days will have lapsed. Bit unsure of what to do now. The man in the office told me to book appointment online. Feel like I'm in a catch 22 situation.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VPN said:


> I went online to book the appointment and the earliest available appointment is 28th November at which point my 14 days will have lapsed. Bit unsure of what to do now. The man in the office told me to book appointment online. Feel like I'm in a catch 22 situation.


so just go to the office.....

our INSS has an appointmnets system - but if you just turn up & explain, and are prepared to wait (take a book) then you'll be seen (eventually)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

VPN said:


> I went online to book the appointment and the earliest available appointment is 28th November at which point my 14 days will have lapsed. Bit unsure of what to do now. The man in the office told me to book appointment online. Feel like I'm in a catch 22 situation.


Thats OK as its noted *when* you booked the appointment, so that is the date you made your claim, print off the booking details & keep.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Not sure whether it is working days , which would make sense, or calendar days.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

VPN said:


> Hi. My workplace has closed down for a few months and I have been told I can claim unemployment benefit. I have been on a contract for 5 years and have been on a indefinido contract since February. I know which office I need to go to. My Spanish isn't that fantastic but I can get by if I know what I'm asking for. I know I need to make an appointment online but not sure what for. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


Please make sure that they give you the proper finiguito that should add up to quite a lot of money if theyre essentially sacking you. I think its 20 odd days per year worked plus off course any holidays you havent had.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You will need two appointments, one to register as unemployed and the other for the paperwork regarding the 'paro'. 

Here in Valencia won't see you without appointment, no matter how silly the question might be, they won't help you at all. We need appointments for SERVEF and for SEPE.

I am not sure about Benalmadena, but you can try and go to their offices to register as Unemployed first and then you can ask them about the other appointment, I believe they take into account the date of the appointment. 

I've had a look at the INEM SAE and apparently you don't need appointment to register as unemployed. The INEM SAE is for registering, hand in paperwork, etc and the INEM SEPE is for the unemployment helps, although they are both in the same building, they are different bodies dealing with different things. 

... and it is 15 days no counting SUNDAYS.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

FROM INEM SAE ANDALUCIA 


Los 15 días son días hábiles, es decir, no se cuentan ni domingos ni festivos

La fecha que se considera como día de presentación de la documentación no es el día de cita que nos asignan, sino el día en que hemos pedido la cita a través de internet o por teléfono.


So you don't have to worry about missing the 15 days deadline as it is today's date that count as the day you 'presented' the documents required.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Kind of on topic .......

I have asked a number of Spanish people about their time being unemployed & registered as such ie : being available / looking for work.
Q .... will this count (as it does in the UK) towards your state pension ?
Puzzled look & a scratch of the head.
Q .... Look at it like this then, does the state credit you with the SS payment as if you are working whilst you are registered as unemployed at the INSS.
Same response !

Guess not as they would know about it, but in these troubled time they may be unemployed for a good many years with no fault of their own & of course the potential for a reduced S/Pension in time ?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Only if you are getting 'Prestación Contributiva', it will count towards pensions, the rest of the helps won't.


----------

